# Admitted COLUMBIA 2012 screenwriters and directors



## Pebble (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you guys help some of us hopefuls out? A lot of us are wondering if the class is chosen, or if we still have a shot.

If you got an email was it generic or personalized from a professor? When did they ask for your decision by?  Did you interview in Feb or March? Anyone get admitted after 3/14?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Pebble.
Not sure if the class is chosen yet or if they already started to waitlist people, maybe a call could help?
I was accepted and received an email as well as a call from Eric Mendelsohn. I interviewed March 3rd and have to decide until April 16th.

Good luck!


----------



## Pebble (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks kaschko! congratulations to you. At least it's nice to know they didn't send out a huge acceptance email all at once and we might still have a chance. 

A lot of views on this thread. Anymore accepted lurkers out there?


----------



## aresee (Mar 29, 2012)

FYI:
I am a student at the film school.  Last year, after initial acceptance calls, many people declined by the deadline, and some declined later.  
If you are waitlisted:
One of my classmates got a call the Thursday before classes started the following Monday.
Don't give up hope.


----------

